# G.I. Gurdjeff



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2014)

Dite la vostra. O anche no.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dite la vostra. O anche no.


Io ti chiedo come stai ? :smile:


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ti chiedo come stai ? :smile:


In piena rivoluzione. Nuovamente. Finalmente.

(PS - Grazie )


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In piena rivoluzione. Nuovamente. Finalmente.
> 
> (PS - Grazie )


Il finalmente mi rende contenta per te :up:


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

perché vorresti un'opinione?


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> perché vorresti un'opinione?


La prima volta che ho preso in mano l'argomento ero probabilmente troppo giovane. Anche se il terreno era fertile. Ma quel che provavo era discordante, non mi tornavano troppe cose insomma.

Adesso, al contrario, mi sento pronto ad accettare il vuoto e smettere di vergognarmi di essere nato me stesso. Per contro sto affrontando rivoluzioni personali su molti fronti, ho appena recuperato (anzi, i lavori sono ancora in corso) da una crisi personale senza precedenti e ogni passo, da qui in poi, è potenzialmente verso il completamente ignoto.


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La prima volta che ho preso in mano l'argomento ero probabilmente troppo giovane. Anche se il terreno era fertile. Ma quel che provavo era discordante, non mi tornavano troppe cose insomma.
> 
> Adesso, al contrario, mi sento pronto ad accettare il vuoto e smettere di vergognarmi di essere nato me stesso. Per contro sto affrontando rivoluzioni personali su molti fronti, ho appena recuperato (anzi, i lavori sono ancora in corso) da una crisi personale senza precedenti e ogni passo, da qui in poi, è potenzialmente verso il completamente ignoto.


sono andato su Wikipedia e ho letto chi è. dovresti spiegare cosa c'entra lui con quello che hai scritto. c'entra con il raggiungimento di una propria consapevolezza di te che non hai o ancora non hai a pieno?


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono andato su Wikipedia e ho letto chi è. dovresti spiegare cosa c'entra lui con quello che hai scritto. c'entra con il raggiungimento di una propria consapevolezza di te che non hai o ancora non hai a pieno?


Intendo dire che è da quando ero ragazzo che lavoro sulla mia consapevolezza, ho sempre avuto questa curiosità e d'altra parte non sono mai riuscito a evitare di pormi delle domande per mettermi poi a scavare alla ricerca di una risposta.
E siccome pare che sia arrivato il momento di riprendere il lavoro, volevo sapere se qualcuno conosce l'oggetto del topic, ci ha già lavorato sopra ed è disposto a condividere qualche impressione. Insomma, vorrei riprendere a studiare; ma devo anche sapere di non star ripartendo con troppa foga, o rischio di farmi più male che bene.


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Intendo dire che è da quando ero ragazzo che lavoro sulla mia consapevolezza, ho sempre avuto questa curiosità e d'altra parte non sono mai riuscito a evitare di pormi delle domande per mettermi poi a scavare alla ricerca di una risposta.
> E siccome pare che sia arrivato il momento di riprendere il lavoro, volevo sapere se qualcuno conosce l'oggetto del topic, ci ha già lavorato sopra ed è disposto a condividere qualche impressione. Insomma, vorrei riprendere a studiare; ma devo anche sapere di non star ripartendo con troppa foga, o rischio di farmi più male che bene.


capito. Non posso aiutarti. io ho sempre fatto da me. le teorie misticofilosofiche non fanno per me.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2014)

Un breve estratto, per permettere a chi non ha mai sentito il nome in oggetto di inquadrare a grandi linee l'argomento:

_"L’uomo rimane un mistero a sé stesso. Nel mondo in cui vive tutto è impermanente e condizionato, tuttavia, egli sente in sé una grande nostalgia per per l’assoluto, l’incondizionato, un’aspirazione ad essere. Questo crea in lui un’inquietudine, un grande vuoto,una mancanza essenziale che si esprime in un linguaggio insolito che non riesce a comprendere. E’ una mancanza che fa sorgere quesiti a cui non trova risposte. Si rende conto di non sapere da dove proviene e di non sapere dove sta andando. Le grandi religioni sono degenerate così tanto che da molto tempo poco o nulla di vivo è rimasto in ognuna di esse per poterlo aiutare. Ciononostante, il bisogno di comprendere e di trovare un insegnamento per la crescita spirituale rimane vivo nell’essere umano."_


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un breve estratto, per permettere a chi non ha mai sentito il nome in oggetto di inquadrare a grandi linee l'argomento:
> 
> _"L’uomo rimane un mistero a sé stesso. Nel mondo in cui vive tutto è impermanente e condizionato, tuttavia, egli sente in sé una grande nostalgia per per l’assoluto, l’incondizionato, un’aspirazione ad essere. Questo crea in lui un’inquietudine, un grande vuoto,una mancanza essenziale che si esprime in un linguaggio insolito che non riesce a comprendere. E’ una mancanza che fa sorgere quesiti a cui non trova risposte. Si rende conto di non sapere da dove proviene e di non sapere dove sta andando. Le grandi religioni sono degenerate così tanto che da molto tempo poco o nulla di vivo è rimasto in ognuna di esse per poterlo aiutare. Ciononostante, il bisogno di comprendere e di trovare un insegnamento per la crescita spirituale rimane vivo nell’essere umano."_


credo che in questo scritto vi sia un errore di fondo per cui il vuoto è una conseguenza ineluttabile per l'uomo. intendendo per uomo tutto il genere umano. Non tutti hanno questa inquietudine, questo senso di grande vuoto.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dite la vostra. O anche no.


Grande thread.
Racconta. Ne sento sempre parlare ma non approfondisco mai.
Per favore per somme linee il suo pensiero grz


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> credo che in questo scritto vi sia un errore di fondo per cui il vuoto è una conseguenza ineluttabile per l'uomo. intendendo per uomo tutto il genere umano. Non tutti hanno questa inquietudine, questo senso di grande vuoto.


Sai, qui si entra nella valutazione personale, e può essere difficile intendersi. Io credo semplicemente che chiunque, prima o poi, sperimenta momenti di incertezza personale; e che questi vissuti possono costituire la base per una trasformazione consapevole.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grande thread.
> Racconta. Ne sento sempre parlare ma non approfondisco mai.
> Per favore per somme linee il suo pensiero grz


In breve. Scrittore e filosofo russo, verso la fine dell'800 intraprende un viaggio in Oriente alla ricerca dei metodi educativi patrimonio delle tradizioni mistiche locali. Pare che riesca a introdursi in alcuni gruppi di pratica spirituale molto ristretti e "nascosti" poco prima che i conflitti in Russia prima e in Europa poi ne cancellino la tradizione.
Al suo ritorno fonda una "scuola" volta a tramandare gli strumenti per recuperare la consapevolezza individuale andata perduta nella cultura occidentale. Il suo metodo ha origine dallo studio delle danze sacre, nella fattispecie del repertorio destinato all'educazione del fanciullo. E' centrale il ruolo esperienziale dello studio, rispetto a quello nozionistico/accademico. Costretto ad emigrare durante i conflitti di inizio secolo, si trasferisce a Parigi dove fonda il primo vero e proprio istituto fondato sul proprio metodo, esportando poi il sistema anche negli Stati Uniti. Nel frattempo dà alle stampe alcune opere, piuttosto ermetiche, sperando di selezionare e incoraggiare nuovi adepti che continuino il proprio insegnamento. L'opera ha successo soltanto in parte: un ristretto gruppo di discepoli continua l'operato del fondatore anche ai giorni nostri, ma la sensazione è quella di una ricostruzione affannosa, piuttosto che l'espressione di una conoscenza consolidata.

Insomma, quel poco che si sa è pure bello confuso.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve. Verso la fine dell'800 intraprende un viaggio in oriente alla ricerca dei metodi educativi patrimonio delle tradizioni mistiche locali. Pare che riesca a introdursi in alcuni gruppi di pratica spirituale molto ristretti e "nascosti" poco prima che i conflitti in Russia prima e in Europa poi ne cancellino la tradizione.
> Al suo ritorno fonda una "scuola" volta a tramandare gli strumenti per recuperare la consapevolezza individuale andata perduta nella cultura occidentale. Il suo metodo ha origine dallo studio delle danze sacre, nella fattispecie nel repertorio destinato all'educazione del fanciullo. E' centrale il ruolo esperienziale dello studio, rispetto a quello nozionistico/accademico. Costretto ad emigrare durante i conflitti di inizio secolo, si trasferisce a Parigi dove fonda il primo vero e proprio istituto fondato sul proprio metodo, esportando poi il sistema anche negli Stati Uniti. Nel frattempo dà alle stampe alcune opere, piuttosto ermetiche, sperando di selezionare e incoraggiare nuovi adepti che continuino il proprio insegnamento. L'opera ha successo soltanto in parte: un ristretto gruppo di discepoli continua l'operato del fondatore anche ai giorni nostri, ma la sensazione è quella di una ricostruzione affannosa, piuttosto che l'espressione di una conoscenza consolidata.
> 
> Insomma, quel poco che si sa è pure bello confuso.


Grazie.
Ho scoperto ieri sera tra i libri della biblioteca della buonanima di papà un volumetto dal titolo "Gurdjieff, chi era costui?" L'ho preso con me, voglio darci un occhio


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sai, qui si entra nella valutazione personale, e può essere difficile intendersi. Io credo semplicemente che chiunque, prima o poi, sperimenta momenti di incertezza personale; e che questi vissuti possono costituire la base per una trasformazione consapevole.


ciao giorgio... penso sia inevitabile, razionalmente sappiamo ciò che ci aspetta in fondo alla strada, ma interiorizzarlo è un altro discorso. La finitezza, e quindi la mancanza di un vero scopo nella vita, terrorizza.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Ho scoperto ieri sera tra i libri della biblioteca della buonanima di papà un volumetto dal titolo "Gurdjieff, chi era costui?" L'ho preso con me, voglio darci un occhio


Buon divertimento!!


----------



## Apollonia (7 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Giorgio! Mio marito e' un estimatore del soggetto del 3D, ma sono in ferie con una connessione a pedali. Io ho letto qualcosa, ho visto il film della sua vita.
Secondo me ti farebbe bene! Anzi, appena posso, ti do' altri riferimenti!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao Giorgio! Mio marito e' un estimatore del soggetto del 3D, ma sono in ferie con una connessione a pedali. Io ho letto qualcosa, ho visto il film della sua vita.
> Secondo me ti farebbe bene! Anzi, appena posso, ti do' altri riferimenti!


Grazie, te ne sarei grato! Ma intanto goditi la vacanza! 
Comunque ho messo in lista anche gli altri titoli che mi hai consigliato, solo che sono leeeeento!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao giorgio... penso sia inevitabile, razionalmente sappiamo ciò che ci aspetta in fondo alla strada, ma interiorizzarlo è un altro discorso. La finitezza, e quindi la mancanza di un vero scopo nella vita, terrorizza.


Centro perfetto! Credo che uno dei problemi di fondo sia quello del disperato tentativo della cultura contemporanea (soprattutto occidentale ma non solo) di "eliminare" l'idea stessa di morte dal nostro quotidiano. Come fosse una cosa da tenere nascosta ad ogni costo. Il che è ovviamente completamente senza senso. Oltre agli ovvi problemi che comporta quando il trucco viene svelato.

Della cultura tibetana, ad esempio, adoro l'idea che la vita sia uno strumento per giungere alla fine dei giorni con la consapevolezza necessaria alla propria trasformazione e liberazione. 

Ma non vorrei sembrare l'adepto di qualche setta oscura o peggio farlocca, quindi passo nuovamente e volentieri la parola.


----------



## spleen (9 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Centro perfetto! Credo che uno dei problemi di fondo sia quello del disperato tentativo della cultura contemporanea (soprattutto occidentale ma non solo) di "eliminare" l'idea stessa di morte dal nostro quotidiano. Come fosse una cosa da tenere nascosta ad ogni costo. Il che è ovviamente completamente senza senso. Oltre agli ovvi problemi che comporta quando il trucco viene svelato.
> 
> Della cultura tibetana, ad esempio, adoro l'idea che la vita sia uno strumento per giungere alla fine dei giorni con la consapevolezza necessaria alla propria trasformazione e liberazione.
> 
> Ma non vorrei sembrare l'adepto di qualche setta oscura o peggio farlocca, quindi passo nuovamente e volentieri la parola.


Ciao, discussione interessante. Volevo farti una domanda, non trovi che la consapevolezza di se' l'occidente la stia cercando soltanto nella disquisizione razionale perdendo e rigettando in toto il patrimonio mistico del passato?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, discussione interessante. Volevo farti una domanda, non trovi che la consapevolezza di se' l'occidente la stia cercando soltanto nella disquisizione razionale perdendo e rigettando in toto il patrimonio mistico del passato?


Praticamente mi stai invitando a scrivere per le prossime 16 ore!

Breve premessa: ho fatto studi universitari focalizzati su lingue e filosofie orientali, di lavoro invece mi occupo di informatica da vent'anni, e sono appassionato di fisica e astronomia; insomma, conosco e apprezzo (almeno a livello basilare) entrambi gli impianti.

Il punto centrale è questo: per motivi storici la nostra civiltà si è trovata ad affrontare un lungo periodo di perdita riguardo lo scibile accumulato per secoli in ogni ambito. Soltanto con la fine del Medio Evo abbiamo trovato lo spunto e la necessità per rimetterci a costruire un Sapere "nostro".
In parte abbiamo rimediato: il metodo scientifico galileiano ha aperto le porte per una ricostruzione solida e quasi immediatamente fruttuosa. Questo però ha implicato un enorme reset, che ha disperso quasi completamente il patrimonio delle conoscenze ereditate dalle tradizioni su cui la nostra civiltà si fonda (bacino "arabo", greci, romani, primo cristianesimo).
Avevamo comunque trovato la nostra strada, abbiamo fatto progressi enormi e a una velocità tale da non riuscire nemmeno a divulgare completamente il sapere che stavamo accumulando (quanti di voi, anche oggi, sanno spiegarmi, anche molto sinteticamente, perchè Einstein è un nome che conosciamo tutti?).
Poi abbiamo ritrovato sul nostro cammino, per tutt'altri motivi (soprattutto economici), un diverso modo di "conoscere" le cose, e mi riferisco chiaramente alle tradizioni cinese e indiana. Abbiamo preso un po' le misure (praticamente facendo a chi sputa più lontano) e abbiamo deciso che siccome non capivamo un fico secco del loro approccio, era meglio lasciar perdere e continuare per la nostra strada.
Attenzione, sostanzialmente abbiamo fatto bene: il Novecento, dal punto di vista delle conquiste scientifiche, ci ha fatto fare un balzo avanti di un millennio rispetto al secolo precedente (che già non era andato male, eh!). In pratica, a continuare ad interessarsi al sapere di medio ed estremo oriente rimasero per un bel po' solo storici/filosofi, linguisti/musicisti, marzialisti, fricchettoni new age e Marco Columbro.

Negli ultimi vent'anni però è iniziato uno strano fenomeno (di cui alcuni, in malafede, hanno già fatto una moda): qualcuno (anche tra titolati, accademici ed addetti ai lavori) ha cominciato a far notare delle assonanze tra un approccio, il "loro", che ci eravamo abituati a considerare primitivo e superstizioso e la direzione che stavano prendendo le nostre eccellenze scientifiche occidentali.

Ma cominciamo con gli esempi. Mai sentito dire che Buddismo e fisica occidentale spesso si trovano a dire, stringi stringi, le stesse cose? Ad Oriente mi si dice che la realtà è pura illusione, una visione condizionata, che *tutto è vuoto e impermanente*. Che *non è nel mondo empirico che va cercata la Sostanza*.

Voi lo sapete com'è fatto un atomo? Ecco, partiamo da quel disegnino che state visualizzando, che avete visto un sacco di volte. Con questo nucleo bello pacioso e tutte quelle M&M's colorate che gli girano attorno in orbite elittiche tutte uguali. Nella realtà non è affatto così, quello è un modo per far concepire la cosa a un novenne. Solo che poi si dimenticano di aggiornarci. Cominciamo dalle dimensioni relative: se il nostro nucleo ha un diametro pari, diciamo, all'intera estensione di Roma con annessi e connessi, quanto pensate possa essere "grosso" un elettrone? Ve lo dico io: quanto un uovo di quaglia. E ora parliamo di distanze: se dislochiamo il nostro nucleo pacioso nel centro di Roma, quando distante si troverà ad orbitare l'elettrone più vicino? Viterbo? Perugia? Ve lo dico io anche stavolta: a una distanza pari a quella tra la Terra e Saturno. E il successivo si trova probabilmente già su Proxima Centauri. La materia che conosciamo è composta quasi completamente da *vuoto *(non storca il naso chi conosce le basi della quantistica, sto semplificando perchè sia ovvio)!
E poi, in realtà non esistono biglie e palline colorate: un atomo è qualcosa di simile a una nuvola; più l'atomo è complesso, più la nuvola e scura e tempestosa! Decadimenti, cambi di stato, particelle che si dissociano, isotopi, fusioni, ecc ecc. Un atomo "muta" a velocità che non riusciamo nemmeno a immaginare: studiamo subparticelle che esistono solo come tramite infinitesimale per l'esistenza di altre...insomma, la cosa non è per niente chiara e ordinata come nel sussidiario delle medie. E', piuttosto, *vuoto e impermanenza*! 

Altro esempio: sapete perchè è stato costruito l'LHC di Ginevra (che è un complesso tecnologico così complicato, enorme e mostruosamente dispensioso che è veramente difficile realizzare che l'abbiamo costruito davvero)? Sapete qual'è una delle difficoltà principali nello studio delle subparticelle? Che a livello subatomico, dove la realtà è soltanto probabilistica e quasi per niente prevedibilmente e rasserenantemente nota, l'osservazione medesima influenza l'esito del fenomeno che si sta cercando di osservare! Parliamo del decadimento radioattivo, che è qualcosa che in qualche modo molti conoscono sotto altra veste, ovvero quella dei metodi di datazione radiometrica. Beh, questi metodi si basano su un'evidenza puramente statistica: sappiamo che il 14C (radiocarbonio) ha un periodo di emivita (o di dimezzamento) di 5730 anni, ma non possiamo predire quando un singolo isotopo libererà un elettrone, perchè se ci mettiamo a osservarlo...non lo farà mai! Non scendo in particolari per non complicare la cosa, ma il punto è che stiamo arrivando a conoscere un livello così profondo della realtà apparente che i nostri metodi e le nostre teorie devono essere riformulati, perchè quelli dimostratisi vincenti nella fisica classica non servono pressochè a nulla. Insomma, *il metodo empirico non basta a spiegare la Sostanza*, il cuore pulsante degli elementi che compongono tutto ciò che definiamo materiale. 

Tutto quanto sopra per farti capire che il mio approccio al patrimonio orientale rimane molto cauto. Ma qualsiasi "buono" scienziato sa benissimo che il proprio metodo è uno strumento, non una verità assoluta. Quindi niente da eccepire a utilizzare un metodo differente, se foriero di "buona" conoscenza.

Personalmente sono molto incuriosito, ad esempio, dall'ambito di studi sull'Intelligenza Collettiva. Ho seguito alcuni esperimenti in ambito psicosociale che, a leggerne i primi esiti, sembrano a metà tra il paranormale e la superstizione religiosa. E sia chiaro, la maggior parte degli studi in questi campi è ancora molto incompleta e poco attendibile, non va preso subito tutto per buono come una sacra Rivelazione!
Ma d'altra parte credo sia un errore grossolano far passare come allucinazione tutto quando non siamo ancora riusciti a codificare e a formulare. Considerando che il principale problema dell'Occidente è che la conoscenza scientifica non solo non trova un'adeguata diffusione fuori dai ristretti ambienti accademici, ma viene esplicitamente osteggiata dalle istituzioni religiose (in Oriente è storicamente abbastanza vero il contrario), e nel nostro caso anche da quelle politiche, si rischia di alimentare il pregiudizio esattamente così come si è fatto un millennio fa, e perdere nuovamente la strada. Proprio in un momento storico senza precedenti nella storia dell'Uomo.

Ecco, se sei arrivato a leggere fino a qui, possiamo continuare con la Consapevolezza di Sè! = )

Ah, mi perdonino gli eventuali fisici lettori le enormi imprecisioni e semplificazioni. Gli esempi servono solo a visualizzare qualcosa di differente rispetto alle illustrazioni dei libri di scuola e seguire il filo del discorso.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Praticamente mi stai invitando a scrivere per le prossime 16 ore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricordo ancora dalla scuola la teoria degli orbitali per la descrizione dell'atomo.....bei ricordi. Ti ho letto con piacere ed interesse. Condivido con convinzione il grassetto, da incorniciare, io ci sono arrivato per altri lidi ma la mia idea è la stessa.
Recentemente dibattendo con un nuovo amico che non crede esista una "realtà oggettiva" mi sono ricordato di un esempio che un'altro amico, anche lui studioso prima di materie tecnico - scientifiche, poi laureatosi in teologia (pur non essendo particolarmente religioso) aveva fatto:
 La realtà è come una stanza buia, nella quale la scienza proietta una fievole luce che riesce a malapena a far intuire il contenuto, per muoversi però bisogna anche procedere a tentoni, barcollando, tornado indietro, usando il tatto e l'intuito per capire cio che ci circonda, la vera "sostanza". Nessun scienziato che si definisca tale dà per assoluto quell che viene scoperto, dirà solo che è una interpretazione più "aderente" per coprire la nostra ancora immensa ignoranza.
Saltando di palo in frasca, hai per caso letto "La macchina dei memi" di Susan Blackmore?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Saltando di palo in frasca, hai per caso letto "La macchina dei memi" di Susan Blackmore?


Ho letto "Il gene egoista" di Dawkins, nel quale viene formulato per la prima volta (almeno ufficialmente) il concetto di meme. Ho provato ad approfondire, ma è stato scritto e sperimentato così tanto sull'argomento che mi sono fermato.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

L'idea di impermanenza mi ricorda tanto il "panta rei".
Tu cosa pensi della "realtà oggettiva"?
scusa se ti martello di domande ma sono argomenti sui quali sono molto curioso.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> L'idea di impermanenza mi ricorda tanto il "panta rei".
> Tu cosa pensi della "realtà oggettiva"?
> scusa se ti martello di domande ma sono argomenti sui quali sono molto curioso.


Tu però sei perfido! Mi fai domande da due righe che presuppongono risposte da 20 pagine!

Il concetto di realtà oggettiva, anche se circoscriviamo la nostra riflessione alle 4 dimensioni classiche e l'osservazione a una microregione dello spazio le cui leggi siano note, può essere in così tanti modi confutato o ratificato che mi limito a dirti che secondo me persino in termini di pura speculazione ha poco senso. Basta considerare la dimensione temporale per rendere piuttosto vuoto di significato il concetto di "oggettivo". Parliamo, piuttosto, di "realtà osservabile". 

Io credo che la realtà osservabile sia parte di un processo più esteso, del quale non conosciamo ancora input e output, ma soltanto uno spaccato dell'andamento complessivo. In questo senso, il concetto di Panta Rei mi sembra collimare con quello più chiaro (dal mio punto di vista) di Entropia (la quale in un sistema determina la freccia, o "direzione" del medesimo). Ovviamente parliamo sempre e comunque del mondo macroscopico, ma è sempre a questo che ci riferiamo anche quando riflettiamo in astratto sulla nostra partecipazione al processo medesimo. In termini "spirituali", ti direi che siamo parte di qualcosa che avviene su un piano superiore, e i nostri limiti nella comprensione dell'intero sistema sono quelli umani (il nostro "guscio" di supermacchine biologiche). Ai quali, non contenti, aggiungiamo spesso e volontariamente quelli culturali.

Il che in termini assoluti è piuttosto semplice da comprendere, visto che è lapalissiano che per selezione naturale sia stato conveniente "tarare" le nostre facoltà sulla "media grandezza" dei fenomeni che ci circondano. E intendo sia a livello sensoriale che intellettuale: il bello dell'astronomia, ad esempio, è che è incredibilmente controintuitiva; non siamo capaci di ragionare così agevolmente su grandezze enormi rispetto alla nostra scala. Così come la meccanica quantistica, che si occupa invece dell'estremamente piccolo, sembra una mezza via tra un plot fantascientifico e una provocazione goliardica alla nostra intelligenza convenzionale.

Pensa che, se fossimo dei semplici batteri, saremmo immediatamente partecipi di un microcosmo che, con il nostro enorme cervello,  facciamo ancora una fatica boia a inquadrare e tenere sotto controllo. E senza neppure dover metterci a studiare!

Insomma, io credo che quel che conosciamo direttamente della realtà sia semplicemente utile a svolgere il nostro ruolo in termini di evoluzione e adattamento, ruolo che va a collocarsi all'interno di una meccanica che dubito riusciremo mai a cogliere nella sua interezza (anche se in futuro potremmo ancora evolvere le potenzialità del nostro cervello ecc, ecc). E ho una mia idea su quale sia il nostro compito principale, ma poichè non è particolarmente eclatante, mi piace piuttosto pensare che esistano, in questo mondo piccolo e "noto", gli strumenti per liberarmi del giogo della mia limitatezza e conquistare una consapevolezza più alta.


----------



## tullio (10 Agosto 2014)

Vengo da una prospettiva profondamente diversa e, quindi, mi si perdonerà se qual che dico apparirà stridere. Spero, cioè, che le mie parole non vengano interpretate come una presa di posizione polemica. Lo scopo di precisare, e premettere, la mia diversità di prospettive ha proprio la funzione di permettere a chi legge ddi essere avvertito sulle righe che seguono. 
Questa discussione si prospetta interessante e vine condotta garbatamente, e questomi stimola a portare un contributo, sia pure, appunto, premettendo che sono su tutt'altre lunghezze d'onda.
Gli argomenti, come dice Giorgiocan, sono complessi e stimolano a riflettere e a dilungarsi per chiarezza. Non si può mai dire tutto, nondimeno, anche se solo, da questa conversazione, uno ricava un piacere intellettuale allora vale la pena di predervi parte. 

A mio parere la distinzione occidente-razionale/oriente-mistico (o irrazionale o pre-tecnologico o come lo si voglia dire) è debole. Debole perché l'oriente è immenso (un conto è la Cina, di cui occorrerebbe considerare distintamente almeno le tre principali correnti oltre alle forme popolari e ai sincretismi; un conto l'India, ancora almeno 4 correnti; un conto il Giappone, un'altro il Tibet...) e mettere tutto sullo stesso piano è possibile solo perché storicamente l'Occidente, con la conquista, ha operato in tal senso. 
Debole, inoltre, soprattutto, perché la razionalità tecnico-scientifica _non  è_ (sempre a mio avviso) il criterio di verità dell'occidente. Non a caso Giorgiocan ha buon gioco a ironizzare su quanti conoscono il motivo per cui è famoso Einstein e sul carattere contro-intuitivo della cosmologia (peraltro contro-intuitivo solo a partire da Galilei e, forse, pienamente solo da Heisenberg). IL criterio di verità per noi è il fatto, e dunque la storia, che studia i fatti. Per noi una cosa è vera quando è dimostrata tale storicamente. Dai libri di storia nelle scuole, alle testimonianze in tribunale, ai giornalisti (moderni "maestri di verità" che raccontano i fatti), il vero è il vero storico. Persino uno scienziato, un biologo o anche un cosmologo, dice il vero quando questo vero è verificato come "fatto" da altri studiosi: l'esperimento è un modo di fare storia in laboratorio.
Ora, al di là delle difficoltà che comporta questa determinazione (la riduzione del vero a storia) noi siamo immersi nella storia (o almeno: riteniamo di essere immersi, ci vediamo così) e anche se ci piace immaginare che ci sia qualcosa al di là dell'apparenza,poi siamo costretti a pagare le bollette, a lavorare varie ore al giorno...siamo costretti a vivere di storia, in una realtà che è storia. 
Per questo Gurdjeff non riesce a convincermi...
...lo avevo premesso che ero su altre lunghezze d'onda!


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2014)

Infatti la tua è la più immediata ed evidente obiezione che va fatta all'opera di Gurdjieff: le sue "fonti" sono andate comodamente perdute. A chi chiedeva una verifica dell'origine delle nozioni che volle tramandare, opponeva come vaga motivazione la devastazione operata dall'URSS nel nord dell'Afghanistan, che avrebbe a suo dire cancellato completamente la tradizione culturale che gli fu di ispirazione.

Attenzione, però. Storia e conoscenza sono sentieri differenti. Il metodo scientifico ad esempio non si pone come obiettivo ultimo una verità fattuale: è adattivo, ed anche soltanto negli ultimi 40 anni abbiamo riscritto intere biblioteche (pensa anche solo alla fisica!). Ogni nuova nozione acquisita deve poter rimettere in discussione l'intero impianto da cui origina, altrimenti non ci sarebbe vero progresso.

Inoltre, vero che l'eccessiva generalizzazione della dicotomia Occidente/Oriente produce addirittura falsi storici, ma credo che il concetto di "Oriente mistico" sia ancora d'ispirazione per ragioni....storiche! Come dicevo, neppure dopo quasi due millenni dalle nostre parti si è riusciti a dirimere parzialmente la contesa fede/scienza, che continuano ad esistere ancora come alternative opposte, in aperto e continuo conflitto. Questo e altri screzi tipici del pensiero duale fanno probabilmente pensare ad alcune tradizioni orientali, ormai molto note anche da noi, come ad oasi di pace, in cui la ricerca del Vero non sia vincolante l'adesione ad una qualche fazione squisitamente terrena.

Ma stiamo andando un pochino off topic, mi sa.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

Ben vengano secondo me questi confronti garbati, anche nelle differenze di opinione,  senza intento alcuno di polemica saranno costruttivi, a me fanno capire molte cose.
Trovo nell'intervento di Giorgio un modo di pensare molto vicino al mio, focalizzato meglio da parole che non riuscivo a definire e mi scuso per la mia "perfidia".
Vorrei però puntualizzare alcune cose:

  Il mio concetto di “oggettivo” è più largo, non circoscritto in termini di spazio né di tempo, che appartengono naturalmente alla nostra sola capacità di osservare, il mio concetto di “oggettivo si avvicina molto se vogliamo alla “sostanza” di Spinoza, al tutto omnicomprensivo. (Esempio solo per far capire).
Secondo me, è un po' azzardato  definire l'occidente razionalista, lo possiamo giusto fare per semplificazione senza però dimenticare che l'occidente è stato anche per larga parte mistico, e non mi riferisco solo alla "Scolastica" medievale e alla tradizione mistica religiosa ma soprattutto alla cultura cristiana che permeandoci per secoli, volenti o nolenti , ci condiziona anche nel nostro senso di "giusto- sbagliato" (pur vivendo oggi noi un una società completamente secolarizzata). 
  Non riesco a vedere il tutto *solo* da una prospettiva storica, abbiamo parlato spesso di evoluzione e di percorso umano dalla preistoria e non intendo ripetermi  ma non capisco in particolare perché l’uomo (che Giorgio definisce bene con il termine “supermacchina biologica”) debba fare eccezione rispetto alla selezione naturale e al suo essere in qualche modo ancora legato al suo passato animale. La cultura (meglio le culture e la trasformazioni storiche del pensiero) si sovrappongono a questo suo stato ma secondo me non possono completamente eclissarlo.
  Ricordo, per fare un esempio, il dibattito che suscitarono le scene finali del film “Cane di paglia” con un Dustin Hoffman trasformato da timido e remissivo professore  a feroce e privo di scrupoli assassino, regredito alla dimensione bestiale/ tribale presente secondo me  non come reminescenza di ricordi passati ma come affinamento alla sopravvivenza dalla selezione naturale. (Noi non ricordiamo gli ultimi 50000 anni, siamo solo quelli “sopravissuti”  e selezionati nella genetica e nel comportamento da quei 50000).
  Ecco perché molti pensatori nel passato e nel presente affermano in sostanza che l’uomo è ”sempre uguale a se stesso”, le culture si sovrappongono, si innestano, in maniera complicatissima talvolta ma credo che il substrato sia sempre quello. E’ un messaggio privo di speranze?   Forse. Ma penso comunque che la "cultura" può cambiare molte cose.

  Vorrei  chiedere stavolta una cosa a Tullio: Cosa, secondo lui, produce le modificazioni storiche e sociali? cioè quale è il motore?  Prima ho citato “la macchina dei memi non a caso ma sono interessatissimo anche a valutare altre opinioni in proposito.

  Siamo fuori topic? La discussione ci ha preso la mano? Giorgio perdonaci.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ben vengano secondo me questi confronti garbati, anche nelle differenze di opinione,  senza intento alcuno di polemica saranno costruttivi, a me fanno capire molte cose.
> Trovo nell'intervento di Giorgio un modo di pensare molto vicino al mio, focalizzato meglio da parole che non riuscivo a definire e mi scuso per la mia "perfidia".
> Vorrei però puntualizzare alcune cose:
> 
> ...


No no andate avanti
questo 3d è forse fin'ora la roba più stimolante che abbia letto fin'ora in anni di forum...
Per ora mi limito a leggere...e a rileggere...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2014)

Sono convinto che il vero dramma dello spirito occidentale sia stato la distruzione dell'idea di Assoluto nella ricerca della verità del mondo. La luce, il tempo, la materia, lo spazio.... tutto ciò che idealmente poteva ricondurre alla perfezione platonica è stato disintegrato... macinato dell'intelligenza umana.
Questo lascia un enorme vuoto inappagato, una sete del trascendente... un fine da raggiungere. E si sono aperti spazi immensi a nuove "fedi", a cristalli angelici, tarocchi egizi, buddismi psicoterapici.
Il vuoto dentro l'atomo... quello si è trascendente! Che a dirla tutta non è nemmeno vuoto (ossia assenza di materia) ma... non si bene cosa. Il "Nulla" è sicuramente più appropriato. Se si vuol tentare di recuperare un'idea "sacra" non c'è niente di meglio che gettarsi nella nuova fisica. 
Una materia che gioca a nascondino... che si palesa solo se la osservi, mentre se ti giri ritorna onda probabilistica. La non-località delle particelle elementari che unite una volta sono "sposate" per sempre e come magicamente sanno sempre cosa farà l'altra, istantaneamente e a qualunque distanza.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2014)

Rieccomi. Andiamo avanti allora, che stiamo appassionando il pubblico. :smile:

A Tullio voglio dire che ho un carissimo amico che è, per l'appunto, uno storico. Quindi conosco i concetti da te espressi. E devo ammettere che non riesco ad aderirvi così fiduciosamente. Con l'amico normalmente queste argomentazioni diventano litigi interminabili, che finiscono puntualmente a birra e salsicce (anche in questa stagione!) quando non ce la facciamo più ad ascoltare noi stessi!

Quindi la mia chiamata di 'Off Topic' va interpretata anche tenuto conto di quanto sopra. Rileggendo il tutto però mi sono reso conto che io non volevo affatto proporre la dicotomia W/Razionale vs E/Spirituale come matrice della discussione. Dal punto di vista della realizzazione personale e spirituale, entrambi i "mondi" sono assolutamente irrazionali, confusi, disordinati e violenti. I diversi approcci sono semmai il tentativo di gruppi "illuminati" di fornire alla comunità (ecumenica?) gli strumenti per elevare la propria conoscenza e consapevolezza. Entrambi i mondi ci propongono sia la conoscenza sperimentale ed analitica sia quella della fede e del cammino spirituale. Da più di 3000 anni.

E per il momento vi ripasso la parola, che stamattina mi sono preso a letto e nemmeno la doccia ha operato ancora il miracolo del Risveglio!


----------



## tullio (11 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono convinto che il vero dramma dello spirito  occidentale sia stato la distruzione dell'idea di Assoluto nella ricerca  della verità del mondo. La luce, il tempo, la materia, lo spazio....  tutto ciò che idealmente poteva ricondurre alla perfezione platonica è  stato disintegrato... macinato dell'intelligenza umana.
> Questo lascia un enorme vuoto inappagato, una sete del trascendente...  un fine da raggiungere. E si sono aperti spazi immensi a nuove "fedi", a  cristalli angelici, tarocchi egizi, buddismi psicoterapici.


Uno dei nodi della questione è proprio questo: l'occidente, noi, la modernità, ha macinato e dissolto tutto. Quel che resta è il nulla e la tecnologia. Il nulla come annichilimento dei valori (qualcosa di interessante esce nella discussione sul tema dell'età della prima volta), per cui tutto è eguagliato a nulla. Alla fine dell'800 se ne era accorto Nietzsche, non a caso impazzito epr le contraddizioni. Bene, tutto è nulla e i TG ci mettono davanti, come se si trattasse di temi equivalenti, le discussioni in Parlamento, i razzi e i morti nelle varie zone del mondo, le elezioni al vertice del calcio, il gossip sui vip. Notizie che il giorno dopo sono vecchie, sostituite da altre analoghe. 
E noi anneghiamo nel nulla e ci aggrappiamo alla tecnologia che, naturalmente, non guarda in faccia nessuno. Non solo fa tutto, a lei affidiamo le speranze per risolvere i problemi ma da mezzo diventa fine. Tecnologico = bene. E naturalmente diventiamo appendici della tecnologia non come soggetti ma come "mezzi" della tecnologia: come consumatori, ad esempio.
Poiché chiaramente la tecnologia-potere ci sfugge, cerchiamo discorsi consolatori. Quelli che cita nobody ma anche, perdonatemelo, Gurdjeff.
E' interessante che il precedente pontefice, messo al bando dagli scienziati con atteggiamenti caricaturali, quando se la prendeva con il relativismo non aveva afftto in mente la scienza ma aveva in mente il nichilismo. Dal suo punto di vista l'opposizione non era fede/sceinza bensì fede-scienza/nichilismo. 



giorgiocan ha detto:


> A Tullio voglio dire che ho un carissimo amico che è, per l'appunto, uno storico. Quindi conosco i concetti da te espressi. E devo ammettere che non riesco ad aderirvi così fiduciosamente. Con l'amico normalmente queste argomentazioni diventano litigi interminabili, che finiscono puntualmente a birra e salsicce (anche in questa stagione!) quando non ce la facciamo più ad ascoltare noi stessi!
> (...)
> Dal punto di vista della realizzazione personale e spirituale, *entrambi i "mondi" sono assolutamente irrazionali, confusi, disordinati e violenti*. I diversi approcci sono semmai il tentativo di gruppi "illuminati" di fornire alla comunità (ecumenica?) gli strumenti per elevare la propria conoscenza e consapevolezza. Entrambi i mondi ci propongono sia la conoscenza sperimentale ed analitica sia quella della fede e del cammino spirituale. Da più di 3000 anni.


hehehehe, birra a salcicce sono una panacea sulla quale concordo a prescindere.
Sul neretto: disordine violenza e confusione: siamo daccordo. Irrazionali no. Ma questo nasce dalla diversità delle premesse: fai riferimento ad una nozione di irrazionalità assoluta, per cui, a fronte di quella, chiaramente tutto il resto è caos e disordine. Dal mio punto di vista, invece, la razionalità è un prodotto storico, iniziato in Grecia nel VII sec. a. C. più o meno e sviluppatosi in Europa e poi America. Questa razionalità non si esplica in una vita sociale razionale bensì in modelli di riferimento, che si realizzano principalmente, appunto, nella tecnologia. Non dunque una razionalità assoluta (che non saprei dove possa esistere) bensì una _ragione strumentale_.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Alla fine dell'800 se ne era accorto Nietzsche, non a caso impazzito epr le contraddizioni.
> 
> E' interessante che il precedente pontefice, messo al bando dagli scienziati con atteggiamenti caricaturali, quando se la prendeva con il relativismo non aveva afftto in mente la scienza ma aveva in mente il nichilismo. Dal suo punto di vista l'opposizione non era fede/sceinza bensì fede-scienza/nichilismo.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, invece, la razionalità è un prodotto storico, iniziato in Grecia nel VII sec. a. C. più o meno e sviluppatosi in Europa e poi America. Questa razionalità non si esplica in una vita sociale razionale bensì in modelli di riferimento, che si realizzano principalmente, appunto, nella tecnologia. Non dunque una razionalità assoluta (che non saprei dove possa esistere) bensì una _ragione strumentale_.


Completamente d'accordo con te. Nietzsche aveva visto con largo anticipo il vicolo cieco in cui si stava cacciando l'occidente. Preconizzò la sua autodistruzione rivolgendosi non tanto ai suoi contemporanei, ma piuttosto ai suoi posteri.
E il precedente papa non se la prendeva affatto con la scienza, hai perfettamente ragione... anzi, la vedeva in qualche modo alleata alla fede, proprio contro il dissolvimento nichilista. D'altronde il cristianesimo, ellenizzato fin da subito, è probabilmente la religione più "razionale".


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Questa razionalità non si esplica in una vita sociale razionale bensì in modelli di riferimento, che si realizzano principalmente, appunto, nella tecnologia. Non dunque una razionalità assoluta (che non saprei dove possa esistere) bensì una _ragione strumentale_.





> E il precedente papa non se la prendeva affatto con la scienza, hai perfettamente ragione... anzi, la vedeva in qualche modo alleata alla fede, proprio contro il dissolvimento nichilista. D'altronde il cristianesimo, ellenizzato fin da subito, è probabilmente la religione più "razionale".



Ragazzi, a me qualcosa proprio non torna. E' da pochi secoli dopo Cristo che, in Occidente, il sapere e l'indagine analitica del medesimo fanno una paura fottuta a ogni tipo di potere temporale.

E se nei secoli passati l'espressione della diffidenza e del rifiuto producevano roghi e plagi, oggi chi studia passa spesso per asociale/dissociato, e dove la Chiesa non osa più mettere direttamente becco ci pensano i media a mortificare il lavoro di ricercatori e teorici. Questo probabilmente non avviene dappertutto, ma ho in mente un discreto numero di paesi occidentali e industrializzati dove questo genere di gogna è assolutamente attuale.

Avete visto il film "Idiocracy"? Di per sè imperdibile, come provocatoria esagerazione coglie con una comicità meno demenziale di quanto sembri il problema del vuoto intellettuale della società contemporanea. Ora, se dai noi il problema è fondamentalmente culturale, come la mettiamo in Paesi che vorrebbero rappresentare il manifesto del progresso e della libertà culturale occidentali in cui atei e razionalisti vivono da ostracizzati in patria col tacito assenso delle istituzioni?

Pur senza considerare le vicende militari che nel secolo scorso hanno annientato sia in Occidente che in Oriente tradizioni culturali millenarie, a me sembra che da noi si sia sempre deciso scientemente e in più mandate di annientare senza ripensamenti grandi parti dello scibile accumulato fin dagli albori della nostra civiltà.

Insomma, la deriva Occidentale mi sembra tutt'altro che spontanea. Piuttosto, a voler essere gentili, via via auspicata ed assecondata dai vertici della società medesima. Dite che sono troppo di parte?


----------



## spleen (11 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ragazzi, a me qualcosa proprio non torna. E' da pochi secoli dopo Cristo che, in Occidente, il sapere e l'indagine analitica del medesimo fanno una paura fottuta a ogni tipo di potere temporale.
> 
> E se nei secoli passati l'espressione della diffidenza e del rifiuto producevano roghi e plagi, oggi chi studia passa spesso per asociale/dissociato, e dove la Chiesa non osa più mettere direttamente becco ci pensano i media a mortificare il lavoro di ricercatori e teorici. Questo probabilmente non avviene dappertutto, ma ho in mente un discreto numero di paesi occidentali e industrializzati dove questo genere di gogna è assolutamente attuale.
> 
> ...


Il problema di fondo rimane sempre quello, nella nostra società il razonalismo la fa' da padrone ma di per se è vuoto
perchè non fornisce risposte adeguate alle domande fondamentali che l'essere umano si pone.
Sapere come funziona il mondo che ci circonda non ci fornisce delle risposte esaurienti sul perchè della nostra esistenza, nè riesce a definirci completamente nel nostro "essere".
Quando il mio amico teologo mi diceva che l'uomo è tendenzialmente un essere religioso, io lo prendevo in giro, ora comincio a rifletterci.
Le religioni cristiane sono dovute convivere per duemila anni con la filosofia, unica materia realmente e totalmente "occidentale" e questo provoca un dualismo permanente nella nostra società, il primo atteggiamento è quello del rifiuto totale, alla religione dei nostri padri non si perdona assolutamente nulla, ogni presa di posizione viene bollata come "anacronistica interferenza" mentre per esempio all'islam vengono perdonate cose irricevibili. Il secondo atteggiamento è invece quello della adesione acritica che lascia comunque passare ugualmente cose irricevibili, non c'è in fondo secondo me niente di più triste delle sette cristiane integraliste che riescono persino a negare teorie scientifiche consolidate. Il brutto è che per esempio in America trovano persino rappresentanza, o meglio strumentalizzazione politica, perchè una parte della società si rifiuta di guardare realmente dentro se stessa e di analizzare i suoi valori alla luce di cose nuove.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il problema di fondo rimane sempre quello, nella nostra società il razonalismo la fa' da padrone ma di per se è vuoto
> perchè non fornisce risposte adeguate alle domande fondamentali che l'essere umano si pone.
> *Sapere come funziona il mondo che ci circonda non ci fornisce delle risposte esaurienti sul perchè della nostra esistenza, nè riesce a definirci completamente nel nostro "essere".*
> *Quando il mio amico teologo mi diceva che l'uomo è tendenzialmente un essere religioso, io lo prendevo in giro, ora comincio a rifletterci.*
> Le religioni cristiane sono dovute convivere per duemila anni con la filosofia, unica materia realmente e totalmente "occidentale" e questo provoca un dualismo permanente nella nostra società, il primo atteggiamento è quello del rifiuto totale, alla religione dei nostri padri non si perdona assolutamente nulla, ogni presa di posizione viene bollata come "anacronistica interferenza" mentre per esempio all'islam vengono perdonate cose irricevibili. Il secondo atteggiamento è invece quello della adesione acritica che lascia comunque passare ugualmente cose irricevibili, non c'è in fondo secondo me niente di più triste delle sette cristiane integraliste che riescono persino a negare teorie scientifiche consolidate. Il brutto è che per esempio in America trovano persino rappresentanza, o meglio strumentalizzazione politica, perchè una parte della società si rifiuta di guardare realmente dentro se stessa e di analizzare i suoi valori alla luce di cose nuove.


Il tuo amico teologo ha ragione... il problema è che non sempre ciò di cui si ha bisogno necessariamente esiste. L'u0omo avendo coscienza di sè e della propria finitezza, ha un disperato bisogno di un'idea di Assoluto... e questo lo rende senza alcun dubbio un essere religioso, penso sia inevitabile. Ma se in un deserto io muoio di sete, non per questo posso autoconvincermi che dietro la prossima duna esisterà una sorgente.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il tuo amico teologo ha ragione... il problema è che non sempre ciò di cui si ha bisogno necessariamente esiste. L'u0omo avendo coscienza di sè e della propria finitezza, ha un disperato bisogno di un'idea di Assoluto... e questo lo rende senza alcun dubbio un essere religioso, penso sia inevitabile. Ma se in un deserto io muoio di sete, non per questo posso autoconvincermi che dietro la prossima duna esisterà una sorgente.


Condivido.
Sarebbe già molto sapere se esiste l'acqua. Ma non ci è dato.
La fede è appunto "adesione" a una idea di senso dell'esistenza, innanzi tutto.
In passato proprio grazie alle "religioni rivelate" era senso comune pensare che il mondo fosse stato "fatto per l'uomo"
oggi nutriamo il fondato dubbio di essere solo "una scintilla nel falò dell'universo".


----------



## tullio (12 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me, è un po' azzardato  definire l'occidente razionalista, lo  possiamo giusto fare per semplificazione senza però dimenticare che  l'occidente è stato anche per larga parte mistico, e non mi riferisco  solo alla "Scolastica" medievale e alla tradizione mistica religiosa ma  soprattutto alla cultura cristiana che permeandoci per secoli, volenti o  nolenti , ci condiziona anche nel nostro senso di "giusto- sbagliato"  (pur vivendo oggi noi un una società completamente secolarizzata).





giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' da pochi secoli dopo Cristo che, in Occidente, il sapere e l'indagine analitica del medesimo fanno una paura fottuta a ogni tipo di potere temporale.
> E se nei secoli passati l'espressione della diffidenza e del rifiuto producevano roghi e plagi, oggi chi studia passa spesso per asociale/dissociato, e dove la Chiesa non osa più mettere direttamente becco ci pensano i media a mortificare il lavoro di ricercatori e teorici.


Due citazioni perché mi sembra ci sia una sostanziale convergenza. 
L'occidente mistico. In realtà solo momenti marginali e in correnti di pensiero che non hanno mai inciso e sono state rifiutate. Potremmo dire che il misticismo è stata una tentazione che l'Occidente ha sconfitto. Durante tutto il Medio Evo, soprattutto nella parte alta, ogni tanto simili correnti sono uscite fuori ma oggi del periodo ricordiamo la scolastica, cioè il tentativo di razionalizzare, secondo il modello greco, il cristianesimo, e di imporre tale razionalizzazione come principio costitutivo. Che è poi quel che è accaduto. Per vari anni anche a me è apparso che il cristianesimo fosse un momento "irrazionale" tuttavia mi pare ora che, nella pratica reale, sia effettivamente un pilastro della razionalità occidentale. Parlavo in un post precedente della posizione del precedente pontefice.
A mio parere una prova effettiva è che è a lungo accaduto il contrario di quel che sostiene Giorgiocan: sino al 1520-5, diciamo sino a prima della Riforma, cristianesimo e cultura erano sinonimi: tutto il Rinascimento è stato cristiano e lo sarebbe rimasto se non i fossero state le vicende connesse con la lotta religiosa. La Chiesa _favoriva_ la ricerca. IL dissenso era combattuto a ben altri livelli, ed era combattuto, occorre precisare, non tanto dalla Chiesa quanto dalle istituzioni non ecclesiali: hanno bruciato più streghe, omosessuali e "diversi" vari, i tribunali civili rispetto a quelli dell'Inquisizione. E questo anche nel periodo controriformista. 
Ancora: concordo che siamo in una società largamente secolarizzata. Ma la secolarizzazione è pensabile solo dentro il cristianesimo. Non è pensabile l'ateismo fuori dal cristianesimo. Ateismo e secolarizzazione sono l'ultimo esito del cristianesimo.


----------



## tullio (12 Agosto 2014)

Ancora due citazioni.



spleen ha detto:


> Non riesco a vedere il tutto *solo* da una prospettiva  storica, abbiamo parlato spesso di evoluzione e di percorso umano dalla  preistoria e non intendo ripetermi  ma non capisco in particolare perché  l’uomo (che Giorgio definisce bene con il termine “supermacchina  biologica”) debba fare eccezione rispetto alla selezione naturale e al  suo essere in qualche modo ancora legato al suo passato animale. La  cultura (meglio le culture e la trasformazioni storiche del pensiero) si  sovrappongono a questo suo stato ma secondo me non possono  completamente eclissarlo.
> Ricordo, per fare un esempio, il dibattito che suscitarono le scene  finali del film “Cane di paglia” con un Dustin Hoffman trasformato da  timido e remissivo professore  a feroce e privo di scrupoli assassino,  regredito alla dimensione bestiale/ tribale presente secondo me  non  come reminescenza di ricordi passati ma come affinamento alla  sopravvivenza dalla selezione naturale. (Noi non ricordiamo gli ultimi  50000 anni, siamo solo quelli “sopravissuti”  e selezionati nella  genetica e nel comportamento da quei 50000).
> Ecco perché molti pensatori nel passato e nel presente affermano in  sostanza che l’uomo è ”sempre uguale a se stesso”, le culture si  sovrappongono, si innestano, in maniera complicatissima talvolta ma  credo che il substrato sia sempre quello. E’ un messaggio privo di  speranze?   Forse. Ma penso comunque che la "cultura" può cambiare molte  cose.
> 
> Vorrei  chiedere stavolta una cosa a Tullio: Cosa, secondo lui,  produce le modificazioni storiche e sociali? cioè quale è il motore?   Prima ho citato “la macchina dei memi non a caso ma sono  interessatissimo anche a valutare altre opinioni in proposito.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Avete visto il film "Idiocracy"? Di per sè imperdibile, come  provocatoria esagerazione coglie con una comicità meno demenziale di  quanto sembri il problema del vuoto intellettuale della società  contemporanea.


Due film: non ne ho visto nessuno dei due ma mi sono consultato wikipedia. Spero sia sufficiente. Del resto non sono i film che interessano ma la tesi: entrambi, in vario modo, illustrano una regressione alla dimensione pre-culturale. 
Ecco, mi sembra sia una dimostrazione di ciò che accade se e quando uno smarrisce la presenza culturale, quando smette, per una crisi esistenziale di qualche tipo, di essere attivo nel mondo e si lascia trascinare, privo della capacità di essere ancora una persona. Insomma, due esempi _ad absurdum_ di cosa potrebbe capitare se non fossimo quello che siamo. IL vuoto che travolge.
La tentazione di immaginare un livello biologico, la base, il _grund_, su cui agirebbe poi la storia e le culture è forte. Senonchè la biologia, la teoria darwiniana, la selezione ... sono tutti prodotti culturali. Prodotti culturali che hanno un luogo di nascita e un ambiente: l'Occidente. Possiamo immaginare che uomini di altre culture (l'India vedica, la Persia avestica, il Buddhismo, solo per rimanere alla contrapposizione Oriente/Occidente ma lo stesso di potrebbe dire dei nativi del Nord America) accettino tale posizione? 
Dare per universale un prodotto occidentale (la biologia, la fisica...) significa dire implicitamente che noi siamo svegli e gli altri no. E che diverranno civili solo quando giungeranno come noi a studiare fisica, biologia...quando diverranno cioè occidentali anche loro. Con buona pace di Gurdjeff, ad esempio.
Cosa produce le modificazioni? Non ho tutte le risposte: provvisoriamente direi, in senso lato, che sono prodotte dal bisogno, dal fatto che occorre interagire con ambienti e che occorre mangiare. Il confrontarsi con le varie situaizoni produce varie risposte: in sintesi la storia.
Naturalmente chi segue i Veda, l'Avesta, il Buddhismo, le "visioni" degli Indiani delle pianure, non sarebbe affatto daccordo, analogamente a quel che dicevo della fisica, della biologia...IL che vuol dire che per noi Occidentali non ci sono assoluti e che siamo condizionati, fino a che siamo Occidentali, a pensare storicamente.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il tuo amico teologo ha ragione... il problema è che non sempre ciò di cui si ha bisogno necessariamente esiste. L'u0omo avendo coscienza di sè e della propria finitezza, ha un disperato bisogno di un'idea di Assoluto... e questo lo rende senza alcun dubbio un essere religioso, penso sia inevitabile. Ma se in un deserto io muoio di sete, non per questo posso autoconvincermi che dietro la prossima duna esisterà una sorgente.


Su questo ho un piccolo appunto da fare, anche se probabilmente non cambia le considerazioni generali. Intanto, preferisco la definizione di essere 'spirituale', in quanto etimologicamente 'religione' implica una codifica, mentre la nostra predisposizione all'esperienza mistica è...biologica!

Sono in corso interessanti studi sulle aree del cervello stimolate dall'"esperienza mistica". Sono le stesse stimolate da determinate sostanze (tra cui quelle di origine naturale usate nel passato remoto dagli sciamani di ogni culto) e persino da alcuni disturbi neurologici. Ci sono casi esemplari, nella storia della psichiatria, di pazienti che a seguito di determinate lesioni cerebrali manifestano improvvisamente una forte sensibilità religiosa, anche in netto contrasto rispetto ai tratti della propria personalità "storica".

Ora - si badi, credo sia una mezza provocazione - si ipotizza persino di poter sviluppare gli strumenti per intervenire deliberatamente su questi meccanismi. Praticamente esiste la vaga possibilità che in un futuro si possa scegliere di "guarire" dal misticismo!


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> In passato proprio grazie alle "religioni rivelate" era senso comune pensare che il mondo fosse stato "fatto per l'uomo"
> oggi nutriamo il fondato dubbio di essere solo "una scintilla nel falò dell'universo".


Diciamo che da almeno 45 anni non si trovano elementi in grado di confutare il modello che proverebbe, al di là di ogni fondato dubbio, quanto sopra! 

Ma ovviamente, questo è l'approccio "scientifico".


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo ho un piccolo appunto da fare, anche se probabilmente non cambia le considerazioni generali. Intanto, preferisco la definizione di essere 'spirituale', in quanto etimologicamente 'religione' implica una codifica, mentre la nostra predisposizione all'esperienza mistica è...biologica!
> 
> Sono in corso interessanti studi sulle aree del cervello stimolate dall'"esperienza mistica". Sono le stesse stimolate da determinate sostanze (tra cui quelle di origine naturale usate nel passato remoto dagli sciamani di ogni culto) e persino da alcuni disturbi neurologici. Ci sono casi esemplari, nella storia della psichiatria, di pazienti che a seguito di determinate lesioni cerebrali manifestano improvvisamente una forte sensibilità religiosa, anche in netto contrasto rispetto ai tratti della propria personalità "storica".
> 
> Ora - si badi, credo sia una mezza provocazione - si ipotizza persino di poter sviluppare gli strumenti per intervenire deliberatamente su questi meccanismi. *Praticamente esiste la vaga possibilità che in un futuro si possa scegliere di "guarire" dal misticismo!*


Ok, ma forse sarebbe più appagante ammalarsi di misticismo :mrgreen: Per un assetato, potrebbe esser meglio illudersi e credere che l'acqua esista... chissà.


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che da almeno 45 anni non si trovano elementi in grado di confutare il modello che proverebbe, al di là di ogni fondato dubbio, quanto sopra!
> 
> Ma ovviamente, questo è l'approccio "scientifico".


anche se, l'approccio scientifico non sa dare risposte ad alcune domande fondamentali... almeno per ora. In futuro si vedrà.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In realtà solo momenti marginali e in correnti di pensiero che non hanno mai inciso e sono state rifiutate. Potremmo dire che il misticismo è stata una tentazione che l'Occidente ha sconfitto. Durante tutto il Medio Evo, soprattutto nella parte alta, ogni tanto simili correnti sono uscite fuori ma oggi del periodo ricordiamo la scolastica, cioè il tentativo di razionalizzare, secondo il modello greco, il cristianesimo, e di *imporre *tale razionalizzazione come principio costitutivo.


Uhm, vedo bene che le nozioni che porti fanno parte di una tesi che non ha il fine di soverchiare altri punti di vista, solo che credo che ancora non ci troviamo perfettamente allineati sulla terminologia. Sicuramente colpa mia, che ho enormi lacune e, diciamolo, per tutta la mia carriera scolastica (credo sin dalla terza elementare) e universitaria sono stato un somaro patentato sugli argomenti che invece tu conosci così bene. Diciamo che per me la Storia è diventata via via meno interessante dalla Grecia Classica in poi (ho sempre preferito le ricostruzioni scientifiche rispetto a quelle storiche, e "purtroppo" i greci scrivevano parecchio, quindi non servivano più a nulla carotaggi, radiometria e paleoantropologia!).



> A mio parere una prova effettiva è che è a lungo accaduto il contrario di quel che sostiene Giorgiocan: sino al 1520-5, diciamo sino a prima della Riforma, cristianesimo e cultura erano sinonimi: tutto il Rinascimento è stato cristiano e lo sarebbe rimasto se non i fossero state le vicende connesse con la lotta religiosa. La Chiesa _favoriva_ la ricerca. IL dissenso era combattuto a ben altri livelli, ed era combattuto, occorre precisare, non tanto dalla Chiesa quanto dalle istituzioni non ecclesiali: hanno bruciato più streghe, omosessuali e "diversi" vari, i tribunali civili rispetto a quelli dell'Inquisizione. E questo anche nel periodo controriformista.
> Ancora: concordo che siamo in una società largamente secolarizzata. Ma la secolarizzazione è pensabile solo dentro il cristianesimo. Non è pensabile l'ateismo fuori dal cristianesimo. *Ateismo e secolarizzazione sono l'ultimo esito del cristianesimo.*


A me risulta che ancora oggi, soprattutto dal Lazio in giù, si assista abbastanza facilmente alla contaminazione pagana di cerimonie cattoliche ufficiali. E parliamo di superstizione e tradizioni popolari (o malcostume!), non certo, ad esempio, di Eresie che, dal mio discutibilissimo punto di vista, confermerebbero invece che la Chiesa Romana per l'intero corso della propria storia abbia arginato con ogni mezzo e a ogni costo derive spirituali non "allineate". Insomma, questi più che rifiutati sono stati passati a fil di spada. Quando invece al volgo si permetteva, chiudendo un occhio, di affiancare serpenti al crocifisso prima e alla Vergine poi (se la cosa non aveva conseguenze potenzialmente pericolose per l'assetto generale dell'adesione al "codice").

Sono d'accordissimo con te che dal punto di vista delle avanguardie culturali e (in parte) scientifiche, la Chiesa abbia involontariamente svolto anche il ruolo di mecenate, ma l'intero senso del mio thread è che la Conoscenza delle elite non è praticabile per l'Umanità, sia essa Occidentale od Orientale. Anche oggi viviamo in un minestrone culturale in cui analfabeti e premi Nobel vivono uno a fianco all'altro la stessa vita eppure l'entropia culturale e spirituale ne esce incolume se non rinvigorita.
E forse è questo l'unico punto che, nelle proposte dei vari Gurdjeff, mi sembra rivoluzionario (in funzione dell'essercene "dimenticati" così alla svelta) oltre che sensato: *la via esperienziale*. Il Vuoto non può essere colmato per erudizione o plagio: la strada va percorsa davvero, ed è la stessa per chiunque, anche se certamente una qualche differenza la possono fare *esempi e modelli*.

Ad ogni modo, Tullio, devo farti i complimenti: ti esprimi molto bene e forse sei riuscito a farmi entrare in testa per la prima volta un concetto chiave (mi riferisco al neretto). L'amico delle salsicce te ne sarà enormemente riconoscente. E perdona le mie eventuali cantonate, non avrebbero potuto abbassare ulteriormente la media dei miei voti, che rasentava il Vuoto...quantistico! :mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche se, l'approccio scientifico non sa dare risposte ad alcune domande fondamentali... almeno per ora. In futuro si vedrà.


Su questo non ci piove!

Cerco da farti capire la mia posizione. Diciamo che tu decidi di andare a campeggiare per N mesi, da solo o con chi vuoi tu, in un ambiente selvatico e isolato dalla civiltà, in cui dovrai cavartela soprattutto adattandoti e sfruttando a tuo vantaggio gli elementi che ti circondano. Non ti sembrerebbe estremamente utile, potendo, documentarti approfonditamente su quell'ambiente, prima di partire?

Ecco, fai conto che il campeggio duri mediamente 80 anni e la location sia la Terra! Io la vedo così!


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove!
> 
> Cerco da farti capire la mia posizione. Diciamo che tu decidi di andare a campeggiare per N mesi, da solo o con chi vuoi tu, in un ambiente selvatico e isolato dalla civiltà, in cui dovrai cavartela soprattutto adattandoti e sfruttando a tuo vantaggio gli elementi che ti circondano. Non ti sembrerebbe estremamente utile, potendo, documentarti approfonditamente su quell'ambiente, prima di partire?
> 
> Ecco, fai conto che il campeggio duri mediamente 80 anni e la location sia la Terra! Io la vedo così!


Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e concordo con te


----------



## spleen (14 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove!
> 
> Cerco da farti capire la mia posizione. Diciamo che tu decidi di andare a campeggiare per N mesi, da solo o con chi vuoi tu, in un ambiente selvatico e isolato dalla civiltà, in cui dovrai cavartela soprattutto adattandoti e sfruttando a tuo vantaggio gli elementi che ti circondano. Non ti sembrerebbe estremamente utile, potendo, documentarti approfonditamente su quell'ambiente, prima di partire?
> 
> Ecco, fai conto che il campeggio duri mediamente 80 anni e la location sia la Terra! Io la vedo così!


Figata sto esempio..


----------



## spleen (15 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ancora due citazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Le mie considerazioni sparse e quasi surreali in un pomeriggio di ferragosto, quando moglie e figli sono via e sono a casa a cazzeggiare:


  Cane di paglia è un film molto bello e “forte” se ti piace il cinema te lo consiglio vivamente, anche perché parla di tradimento e in un forum dedicato a ciò meriterebbe anche un 3d a parte.
  Quando  parli di quello che tu definisci “grund”  ne parli in modo negativo, regressivo, rispetto ad una persistenza “ culturale” che invece dovrebbe definirci meglio, io non credo, cioè nel senso che il concetto stesso di “regressione” implica il concetto di “progresso”. Tu mi insegni che tale concetto è comparso in modo evidente con il razionalismo illuminista.  E’ un concetto che ha trovato proprio il suo limite nella “crisi della ragione”.
 Del resto quando parliamo di storicismo non possiamo separarlo dalla analisi ragionata e metodica dei fatti storici, sempre razionalismo è.
  Definire l’essere umano come solo il risultato di un processo storico –culturale è  secondo me, limitativo, fortemente limitativo. Come lo spieghiamo per esempio il profondo persistere del retaggio emozionale? Paura, odio, amore,pietà  etc  sono sentimenti, ci accompagnano dalla nostra animalità e sono inspiegabili alla ragione, ma spiegabilissimi nel nostro persistente retaggio, del resto sarebbe forse possibile inquadrare il comportamento umano e definire la nostra essenza senza tenerne conto? Io non credo.  Del resto non sminuiscono la nostra natura, in fondo anche gli aguzzini di Auschwitz erano  molto “razionali” nel loro disegno di sterminio, solo non ascoltavano la loro “pietas”.


  Giorgio prima parlava di entropia culturale, dove vivono affiancati persone comuni e scienziati, senza che ci sia un particolare “travaso” di conoscenze, come spiegare questo se non attraverso impermeabile “dura scorza”  che rende l’essere umano sempre uguale a se stesso, sempre capace di usare la ragione ma in fondo  in balia delle sue necessità, dei suoi sentimenti e dei suoi pregiudizi talvolta? Aprire una pagine di giornale o ascoltare un TG del resto, non può che confermarlo. Spesso ci sono notizie inspiegabili  ( non sempre negative). Es. tizio stermina la famiglia, lite mortale per futili motivi,etc . La scimmia seduta sulla nostra spalla non si schioda, è inutile evocare malattie mentali, noi siamo anche così, lo saremmo sempre forse, anche in barba alla nostra pretesa idea di civiltà.
  I nostri sono prodotti culturali né superiori, né inferiori come “dignità” intellettuale a quelli della altre civiltà, ma sono stati “recepiti” velocemente e profondamente da quasi tutte le culture del pianeta. Perché?  Sono stati imposti, certo, ma hanno trovato largo spazio anche dove non lo sono stati militarmente, perché sono funzionali e danno risposte concrete a problematiche reali.  Sono stati adottati perché funzionano, anche dove non  era possibile imporli. 
  Esempio Cina:  Status politico democrazia (?) popolare  di stampo Marxista,  velocemente e pienamente  virato verso il modello capitalista occidentale quando se ne è presentata la necessità.  I giovani cinesi  studiano in università realizzate su modelli occidentali, una cultura profondamente  razionale, “occidentale”, la gente ora si cura con medicine bio- chimiche pur essendo che ancora qualcuno ricorre alle “Ossa di drago”. I loro arsenali sono pieni di ordigni atomici realizzati con una scienza e tecnologia che non appartengono alla loro tradizione.

    Mettere sullo stesso piano buddismo e Darwin credo che non aiuta a capire. Le teorie dell’evoluzione sono scientifiche,“biologiche”, la stessa biologia che studia  e produce gli antibiotici sintetici. Buddha  può  essere messo in confronto semmai con Cristo, Con il buddismo non si mandano  satelliti per telecomunicazioni in orbita. Questo non significa che noi siamo più svegli, noi “affondiamo” in mezzo alle nostre contraddizioni, solo è che tramite scienza e tecnologia abbiamo prodotto cose più aderenti a risolvere problemi pratici e talvolta grazie a dio a interrogarci con più successo e capire ciò che siamo stati come specie.
  Il processo storico in occidente (ma ormai in tutto il mondo globalizzato) matura nella stessa direzione, risposte a necessità, come dici tu. Ma le risposte non nascono dal nulla o dal caso, dico io, sono solo una “selezione di quelle più confacenti e aderenti”
   I “memi” più adatti che sopravvivono.
   “Armi acciaio e malattie”, siamo sempre lì.
  Adesso vado a prendermi un gelato, chissà che mi passi la solitudine.
Con immutata stima.


----------

